# Anyone Up For A Logo Contest?? "Sky High Race Way"



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I am pretty useless when it comes to using a computer and I know there are a bunch of you guys who can do some amazing things.

So here it is, The Logo Should say "Sky High Race Way" SCM has a great idea for it to maybe have the classic, AFX, Tyco and the such as smaller off set lined up along the bottom maybe or something like that? Maybe someone has a good catch phrase?? 

I would also love to have the logo shrunk down to size for track vehicles like a wrecker or 2 or 4? lol Plus I would like to sponsor a few race cars so maybe a sheet and then I can take it to a print shop I guess? To have them copied to decal paper. I'm pretty sure this can be done. 

I have new in the package AW T-Jets as a prize. Maybe that and an AFX pullback in the box too.

Thanks you and let's get it on.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

"THE SKY"S THE LIMIT" Sounds like Sky High Race Way is coming along nicely. Tom


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

you want me to try some designs for you...dimensions would help...as well as any stlyes you like old skool racing, le mans, nascar...color choice would be helpful too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jobobvideo said:


> you want me to try some designs for you...dimensions would help...as well as any stlyes you like old skool racing, le mans, nascar...color choice would be helpful too.


Ok so I am thinking older type of font, with the Classic NHRA logo present. Not the Nascar stuff but the old Drag Racing stuff??

Maybe some Light Blue kinda sky color in the background? Black "Sky High RaceWay" lettering?? The actual track sign when all said and done should be about 6 in wide by 4 in high? It has to look scale to my HO Drag STrip. 

And I would love to be able to have it shrunk down to size for Track Rescue Vehicles.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hmmmm..... ideas....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hmmmm..... ideas....



Yes this was your brilliant idea!!!:hat: lol!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

How's this sound? A profile of a pro-stock or old front engine rail, with the front wheels pulled of the ground. Under the car, the lettering Sky High Raceway, starting at the rear wheels, with the letters expanding up to meet the front wheels. The bottom of the fonts would stay level with the "ground". 

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> How's this sound? A profile of a pro-stock or old front engine rail, with the front wheels pulled of the ground. Under the car, the lettering Sky High Raceway, starting at the rear wheels, with the letters expanding up to meet the front wheels. The bottom of the fonts would stay level with the "ground".
> 
> -Paul



Do you have a sketch of some sort that we can see? Sorry if thats asking a lot but it's kinda hard to visualize.

Sounds really cool. Def the dragster instead of a pro mod. What do you think? Maybe a vintage Gasser type too?? Just throwing em out there.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's what I was working on.. I used to be able to draw cars freehand pretty good, but I'm kinda rusty in that skill dept. lately. Thanks to Larry Lype for the basis of this drawing. I just swapped around a few letters.. 










Joe, if you have a decent clear picture of your car taken on an angle from the left front corner, can you send it to me? I want to try something... Not sure if I still have the "gift" of drawing, but I wouldn't mind the challenge just the same...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

scm - i think you did a good job on that logo. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

maybe??? RM

http://images2.cpcache.com/product/468304472v5_480x480_Front.jpg


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Here someone cut this car out of this picture put some clouds under it. Then add the AFX Tyco and NHRA decals










I would but I'm just a hack


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.mandraracing.com/OldDragPhotos.htm
Some good candidates in here for people with the know how. >Tom<
The 20th picture down is coooool.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Here's what I was working on.. I used to be able to draw cars freehand pretty good, but I'm kinda rusty in that skill dept. lately. Thanks to Larry Lype for the basis of this drawing. I just swapped around a few letters..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool scm. How bout loosing the LifeLike and Buick logos and go with Aurora, Model Motoring, AFX and Tyco?



Hilltop Raceway said:


> maybe??? RM
> 
> Cool picture for sure!! Thanks I will be saving it RM.
> 
> http://images2.cpcache.com/product/468304472v5_480x480_Front.jpg





CTSV OWNER said:


> Here someone cut this car out of this picture put some clouds under it. Then add the AFX Tyco and NHRA decals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if it wasn't a cut off pic. But thanks.



Super Coupe said:


> http://www.mandraracing.com/OldDragPhotos.htm
> Some good candidates in here for people with the know how. >Tom<
> The 20th picture down is coooool.



Tom the 20th is cool for sure. I wish I knew how to use a computer!!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

here' one I'm working on...still rough needs cleaned images and more car logos's


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

...but I'm open to comments and suggestions or even going in a different direction...let me know.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Im thinking some retro signage, like this...

===========================================\ \________
===========================================∑_________>
_SKY HIGH RACEWAY_

Best I can do with the fonts here.

Anyways, some generic lettering with a rocket flying over head.
Seems like a lot of 60s advertisements keyed on the space race.
Oh, and a retro NHRA logo.

I'll have to draw it up to give you a better idea.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Crap spelled it with Dragway instead of raceway










Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave that LOOKS fast though!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool jobobvideo!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jobobvideo said:


> here' one I'm working on...still rough needs cleaned images and more car logos's


Could you make the car like a shadow instead of having detail in it?

Is there anyway to clean up the treee and the shadow figure? Doesn't have to be a rail, could be a Cool 55 Chevy popping a Wheelie or a Gasser Willy's, just in shadow form kinda??

Aurora and Model Motoring to make it 4 logos??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Here's what I was working on.. I used to be able to draw cars freehand pretty good, but I'm kinda rusty in that skill dept. lately. Thanks to Larry Lype for the basis of this drawing. I just swapped around a few letters..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Dan aka Goodwrench has this logo for his avatar pic.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I told ya I borrowed it from Larry Lype. He made one for Dan also!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I told ya I borrowed it from Larry Lype. He made one for Dan also!!


Ahh I see. Cool. I was upstairs doing something and remembered you did in fact say that allready. Thanks SCM but don't you think we need to be exclusive??? Can you mix it up any further??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I need some sort of idea of the sizes you'd be looking at Joe. It's hard to draw something without knowing the space requirements. Also keep in mind, as you shrink stuff down, a lot of the little details gets lost in the resizing. Basically at this point I need a width to height ratio. Like 2" wide by 1" high, etc. The ratio will determine how things get laid out. All of us guys tinkering with this need something to work with. I'm off to search for pics of a 65 skylark GS... :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

2 by 1 sounds good. Maybe 3 by 2 if at all any bigger. Here are a few pics:thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Just wanted to do a quick rough to see if i was going in the direction you were looking for. I can do just about anything you want. I strated on another one als







o.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Wrong year but close

















cool 58 Chevy


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay*

I used to be able to do lots of computer graphics but, our old computer went Ka-bluey.
Our new Computer is not compatable with my old art program.  Whaaaah










Now I am messing around with a new program a good friend gave me called "GIMP2.6 user interface" Just need to figure it out someday. 

It is a free program for anyone who wants it. just click on this link and then on the yellow square with the arrow (turn on volume...a that will help alot LOL) http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...98aa81303d63d2-546220737130?q=How to Use GIMP This link won't take you to "GIMP2.6 but, has a vidieo about Gimp so, check it out!!! Supported by a bunch of Computer Graphic Dudes or something?

Bob...I'm a GIMP now...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> I used to be able to do lots of computer graphics but, our old computer went Ka-bluey.
> Our new Computer is not compatable with my old art program.  Whaaaah
> 
> 
> ...


AYYYYYYYYYY


Hey Dave I know that black 66. Thats at RaceWay Park my home track. That was recent too.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Nice looking Buford, Joe...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Haven't had much time for slot stuff lately, but I got to fooling with this last night. 










It can be modified to eliminate the Dragstrip in the name, 










but I think I like it better with it, since you mentioned using an old rail for the visual symbol.

A bit complex for a logo, but pretty good for a track sign or billboard. Also good on the sides of van-type vehicles, I think, but in HO size on a pickup-truck door, it will probably be too small to make out much of the design. Anyway, it's a vector drawing so it can be scaled up or down to any size without getting pixelated.

-- D


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dslot - wow thats a nice logo ! 

Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Wes said!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dslot said:


> Haven't had much time for slot stuff lately, but I got to fooling with this last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with leaving the DragStrip in. It's the focus of the RaceWay. Could you plug in an Aurora, AFX Tyco And Model Motoring logo's in there or will it be too small?

Could you change the pic of the dragster to any type of car?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alpink said:


> what Wes said!


what alpink said that Wes said!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What Bill said.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
Joe sez:


> I agree with leaving the DragStrip in. It's the focus of the RaceWay. Could you plug in an Aurora, AFX Tyco And Model Motoring logo's in there or will it be too small?


Here you go, Joe. I think it weakens the visual impact, though.










I left out the yellow Model Motoring logo; the AURORA logo will serve for it. To add a fourth logo would further decrease the impact and the existing logos would have to be even smaller. The Model Motoring logo has thin type and that fussy wheel that would not be readable when the whole thing was reduced in size for other uses.



> Could you change the pic of the dragster to any type of car?


Not easily. The dragster is my own drawing, based on four source photos, and modified to meet the needs of the composition. Between finding the right photos and doing the drawing, there would probably be two to three hours in creating and substituting a different car.

-- D


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd scratch the logo's too, just a little too much. If you'er wanting to include Dragstrip and Raceway because of both tracks, maybe use Sky High Racepark...RM


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe put the logo's on the dragster as sponsors. >Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with hilltop. including the logos is visually too busy. I like the logo as 'dragway' only too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I say lose the logo's. Too busy as stated. And I love the Dragster. I was just curious. 

I do tend to lean toward the Drag Strip without the "and Raceway"

Can you show us that? Sky High with Drag Strip going through the pavement? Without the raceway


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Can you show us that? Sky High with Drag Strip going through the pavement? Without the raceway


Okay, but last one for the day. Gotta get some stuff done this afternoon. 

That rear wheel has been bugging me for a while. It was too static - just a crisp circle. So I monkeyed with the smoke a bit on this one.

Hope this one does it for you. 

-- D


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dslot said:


> Okay, but last one for the day. Gotta get some stuff done this afternoon.
> 
> That rear wheel has been bugging me for a while. It was too static - just a crisp circle. So I monkeyed with the smoke a bit on this one.
> 
> ...




That looks great D!!

Really digging it


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You were so right on the rear wheel. Wow what a difference with your smoke job!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

After staring at it for a while I noticed it's missing 1 thing. The tree. Can we put a tree in there somewhere when you get a little time next week? Thats fine by me. No rush. I know this is relativaly unimportant. Just all in fun.

Thanks for all the help so far from everyone. Really. Good stuff here.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, forget the tree. again, it will make the design too busy. it looks real good just like it is. I printed an 8 X 11, landscape, and it looks real good. I think you'll like it miniaturized to put on cars and vans too. I think you have a winning design just as it is. my HUMBLE opinion.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Beats anything I did by a 1/4 mile!! Dslot has the skillz!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

scm, I liked your design as well. it seems that Joe is really taken with this rail logo though. close call in my opinion.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not hurt Al. I'm limited by what I have available for software. I wish I could do neat stuff like color fades and had better choices of fonts. That Gimp program Bob Zilla mentioned here (or was it somewhere else???) is freeware, but it so memory intensive, my mental midget computer couldn't handle it. I can't even draw a straight line on an angle without it looking like a staircase!! LOL That rail would have looked like this...

OVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVo 

Not a pretty picture!!! :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SCM your too much. I appreciate your kindness too.

I Do like it the way dslot has it now but maybe even if it had a small tree right at the rear in the cloud of smoke? Not real pronounced maybe?

I wish I too had the keyboard magic in my finger tips but no.

Al bring me a copy?? I know you have that fancy print machine thingy.lol


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I like Dslots version:thumbsup:...should reduce nice for applying to vechiles also.
only thing I might change is size or color of front tire...make it thinner or more gray so it doesn't stand out so much. just my .02


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

rodstrguy said:


> Nice looking Buford, Joe...



Why thanks you sir. I also am in the middle of a frame off on a 65 GranSport 4 speed coupe. White and blue inside. Smoothing out the original big block nailhead 401 and it has a T-10 trans. Allready got the new posi unit in the rear, frame done, all suspension and 4 wheels on it rolling. Working on sheet metal. Colorado car so the trunk caught water and needs replacing. 600 for a 1 piece trunk pan!! Unbelievable. Chevy would have cost 259 but not the Buick.:drunk:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey D slot that looks great. Do you do this type of work by profession?

If you could reverse the direction of the dragster he could use it on the left side of his work crew trucks and have the dragster facing foreward.

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a great idea Goose! From what Dslot said it would require basically starting from scratch to modify the rail, but having the dragster multi-directional for service truck decals would be cool!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Hey D slot that looks great. Do you do this type of work by profession?
> 
> If you could reverse the direction of the dragster he could use it on the left side of his work crew trucks and have the dragster facing foreward.
> 
> Dave


I love the way you think bud!!!:thumbsup:



slotcarman12078 said:


> That is a great idea Goose! From what Dslot said it would require basically starting from scratch to modify the rail, but having the dragster multi-directional for service truck decals would be cool!!


Yes he is always thinking on his feet that one!!!:freak:

Lets see what the Dman can do when he gets a little time. I am in no rush what so ever. He is a busy dude. And soooo talented.

Thanks to everyone involved.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Joe, aren't the floor pans all the same in the "A" bodies??? Even the trunks? I have a post F-85 I had to put a floor pan in on the drivers side, California car black plate, black paint that melted the sealant on windshield. Rain dripped onto floor and rotted pan to swiss cheese... Bought a pan fron "the Parts Place" for a decent price. They are in Illinois.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

rodstrguy said:


> Joe, aren't the floor pans all the same in the "A" bodies??? Even the trunks? I have a post F-85 I had to put a floor pan in on the drivers side, California car black plate, black paint that melted the sealant on windshield. Rain dripped onto floor and rotted pan to swiss cheese... Bought a pan fron "the Parts Place" for a decent price. They are in Illinois.


To a certain degree yes but the 65 BOP applies here. Not chevy. I wound up buying a 1 piece pan from Performance Years in PA. Saved on shipping. The "Buick" pan was much more than the GTO pan.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Dslot, any chance we can add a starting tree or would it be too busy?

And Thanks so much for your work here. It really look great. And especially on a slot car!!!!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hey Dslot, any chance we can add a starting tree or would it be too busy?
> 
> And Thanks so much for your work here. It really look great. And especially on a slot car!!!!


Hey, Joe,

Sorry to drop out on you in mid-process. Had to handle a couple of "exciting" events crop up in real life, and just now starting to get back to reading the forum.

I'll check on the suggestions and questions from the time I left, and see what I can work up. :wave:

Cheers,
-- D


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Awsome thanks. Whenever you have a little time is fine my brutha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*At last ...*

Okay, Joe, here's the final version. I added the tree; I tried it in front of and behind the smoke, and it just said _dragstrip_ better in front. 










The tree lopsided it a bit but didn't clutter it up as badly as I feared. There are still too many elements and details for a professionally-designed business logo, but the tree _*does*_ add to the dragstrip feel, and this is your model raceway, not a multinational corporation. 

I did the additional research, drew the tree, created a flopped version as suggested by *CTSV Owner*, lightened up the front wheel (thanks for the good call, *Jobobvideo*), and did a few tweaks. It took a fair bit of fiddling today, and I'm in trouble if I don't get started on the TM's requested chores pretty quick.

PM me and let me know if there is some specific bitmap file-format you prefer, and I'll email you three sizes of the logo in it, along with the original object-oriented file.

Cheers,
-- D


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow that is impressive!!! :hat: The tree really makes it pop!!!! :thumbsup:

I think we can all it done and in da books!!!! :dude:


Thanks you soo much. I will pm my email address.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Dslot that is very impressive!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL.. I copied the pics...:thumbsup: Just in case... You never know, Joe... he he hehehehe... :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Wow Dslot that is very impressive!!!!


You ain't just whistling dixie my friend!!!:woohoo: I Love it!!!!!



slotcarman12078 said:


> LOL.. I copied the pics...:thumbsup: Just in case... You never know, Joe... he he hehehehe... :tongue:


Lmao!!! Do I see a Sky High Sponsored car coming out of your shop in the future?? Hmmmmm :hat:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dslot you have a prize coming your way too don't forget. PM me your mailing address please


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You just never know Joe.... Ya never know!! LOLOL


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> Dslot you have a prize coming your way too don't forget. PM me your mailing address please


Hey, Joe,

Sorry to keep dropping out on you and the rest of the forum. Hit a couple of legal and financial wrinkles that had to be ironed out. I think I got them taken care of (but I haven't turned the iron off yet).

So, okay, I'm ready for my prize now. :hat: Hope it has a Release 7 chassis.

I'll send you that PM.

Thanks. :wave:

-- D


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

D, glad to see your ok.

Prize is coming your way buddy!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

